# Amp for Macbook Pro retina



## yliu

What amp would you recommend for the retina MBP for less than 250USD? I read that macbookpros have pretty good DACs so I only really need an amp. Is it true?

I am mainly planning to use it with my B&W P7 which I read that benefits from amping. 

Thanks.


----------



## PurpleAngel

yliu said:


> What amp would you recommend for the retina MBP for less than 250USD? I read that Macbook Pros have pretty good DACs so I only really need an amp. Is it true?
> I am mainly planning to use it with my B&W P7 which I read that benefits from amping.


 
  
 My $27 FiiO E6 headphone amplifier could easily drive the 22-Ohm B&W P7s.
  
 For use with the 22-Ohm B&W P7 headphones and your MacBook Pro.
 FiiO E10K USB-DAC-Amp, $75.


----------



## WickedChicken

I'm not sure if the DAC in the macbook is really all that great.   Especially if you want to play high rez music.   I'm quite happy with my Geek Out hooked to my macbook and the Geek Out 450 is only $199
 I won't claim it's the best under $250 but it's definitely pretty damn good.


----------



## yliu

purpleangel said:


> My $27 FiiO E6 headphone amplifier could easily drive the 22-Ohm B&W P7s.
> 
> For use with the 22-Ohm B&W P7 headphones and your MacBook Pro.
> FiiO E10K USB-DAC-Amp, $75.


 
  
 Would there be a noticeable improvement in sound quality with the Fiio E10K or would it simply get louder?


----------



## PurpleAngel

yliu said:


> Would there be a noticeable improvement in sound quality with the Fiio E10K or would it simply get louder?


 
  
 Getting headphones loud is easy, getting good sound quality is a little more work.
  
 The E10K should come with a better DAC chip then the Macbook and the E10K's headphone amplifier should better then the Macbook's
 How much if any, will there be a noticeable improvement? not sure.
 You just never for sure know until you try the headphone-DAC-amp combo.


----------



## Radio_head

wickedchicken said:


> I'm not sure if the DAC in the macbook is really all that great.   Especially if you want to play high rez music.   I'm quite happy with my Geek Out hooked to my macbook and the Geek Out 450 is only $199
> I won't claim it's the best under $250 but it's definitely pretty damn good.


 
 This


----------



## KT66

Bypass the internal DAC if you want the best sound , look at FIIO E17 or Audioengine D1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welovemusik

I my self could compared sound quality from mid-2014 MacBookPro11,3 with the high-quality RWAK100 for weeks, using a pair of $400 HD600 (very well-known nicely balanced hp), multiple types of music (classical, jazz, country, rock, pop)
  
 I found almost no different in sound quality with pop, rock or country. Only when listening to some very distinctive records, I counld hear small diffences.
  
 My conclusions:
 Sound details: Equal. I didn't miss any small details with my MBP.
 Sound feelings: Mostly equal. AK100 had a very small amount of better sound stage in some multi-instrument records (~5%). AK100 sometimes felt a little sweeter to my ears 
  
 In my opinion, recent MBP built-in DAC are at high quality, you cannot win it with less than $500 external DAC, AMP. I'm happy with direct sound from MBP for everyday office listening.
  
 Very interesting comparision. If you have a chance, don't miss it


----------



## Tom-s

I'm using my Macbook (unibody) 2008 with my P7's via the Fiio E17 dac/ampflifier (usb).
 I do hear a difference with or without the Fiio. Although it's not at all the upgrade you get when using the Fiio as a mobile device with the iphone (4) (the purpose i bought it).
 I'm now looking to upgrade my laptop system and planning on a Schiit Magni/Modi 2 uber setup.
 What i get from the Fiio with the P7  on my MB -> Everything sounds tighter (++), better soundstage (+), more black background (++) an more detailed (++) (the usual suspects).
 It's not always noticeable but even if there's no direct audible difference the Fiio makes it somewhat less tiring to listen to. That's why i use them permanently.
 You can find them second hand for 100€/$ and they are a great travel companion (like the P7).


----------



## NeObliviscaris

I'm using a HeadAmp Pico DAC/Amp with my MacBook - awesome setup!


----------



## audiobot

Be patient and buy the apogee groove. It should go down in price by years end if you go by recent bundles on adorama.


----------



## Itbesandrodoe1

i have a macbook air but ive used both a D1 Dac from audio engine and a schiit stack and both preformed wonderfully, the stack compliments the aluminum finish of the macbook alot more thought!


----------

